# How far are you willing to drive to your warehouse/Whole foods to deliver?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Where I live there are 2 Whole Foods within 10 miles, 1 within 40, and 1 within 60. 

2 Package warehouses within 25, 1 within 45.

I do not drive over 25 mi to pickup.

Blocks of package deliveries always available. Nearly always after 5:00

Block of Whole Foods, not as easy to come by but if willing to drive, can easily get minimum 1 a day, provided you check app often.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Really no purpose of driving to a further location if you can pickup from a closer one. Although many of the package routes can be 100+ miles if it's an hour or more drive to the first dropoff. Then you're screwed even if you were close to the pickup facility.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

When I started with Amazon (2 years ago), I’d drive about 25 miles each way (50 miles round-trip) to take a 3-hour logistics (package delivery) shift which almost always paid $54 with no tips. 

Some of these would take me another 20 miles or more in the wrong direction on top of that. Also, I went to outskirts areas with dirt roads a number of times. 

I like to make at least $1 a mile with tips included and that includes the commute distance both ways from my house.

After just a few months I realized these shifts were NOT worth it.

There is a Whole Foods that is 5 miles (10 round trip) from my house. I get some 2 hour shifts from there that are worth it.

Fortunately I also do UberEats. If my Amazon (Whole Foods) shift takes me 20-30 miles from home I can turn on UE at the end of the Amazon shift and do perhaps 2-4 UE deliveries on the way home. This makes it MUCH EASIER to justify driving so much.

Keep in mind I drive a used car (paid 57% of the new car price when it only had about 15k miles on it). If I bought it new, it would be much more difficult to justify taking lots of shifts.

Without disclosing my location for privacy reasons, it is a moderate cost of living area in the U.S.


----------

